# Wer ist dieser Charakter? (Star Trek)



## Night falls (8. Mai 2009)

Wie man vom Threadtitel ablesen kann, geht es bei diesem Forenspiel um folgendes:
Person A postet ein Bild von einem Star Trek Charakter.
Person B ratet wer der Charakter ist.
Wenn Person B recht hat postet Person B ein neues Bild, dass dann ein anderer erraten muss.
(Und natürlich immer warten, bis Person A sagt, dass das was Person B gesagt hat auch stimmt)

Und so weiter.. ich denke das sollte jetzt klar sein. Also los gehts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (8. Mai 2009)

Kaptain Kirk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Mai 2009)

Phlox




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Mai 2009)

B'Elanna Torres




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

